# White lives matter.



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Since this business of "Black lives matter" allows anyone who shouts the slogan out in a protest march to break the law, to loot and destroy without repercussions then the same should be true for those who would rather not tear our country apart.
My life matters, I have done good all of my life and have helped many people. My family loves me, as do many of my life long friends.
I however out of respect for authority and law and order do NOT fight with law enforcement officers. As a matter of fact I regard them as allies. I have disdain for those who regard L.E.O.s as the enemy. 
If my statistics are correct, black lives are 1/8th of our nation and a majority of our violent crime problem. YMMV.
If I have to bow or kneel to those who tear our country down, then I have reached the end of my patience.

GW


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

Agree with GW 100%
Time to stand and support LE is now. Time to stop the looting and destruction of history is now.
Too many afraid, weak and politicly correct to stand up to BLM. I no longer respect anyone that supports the destruction of LE or the Constitution and will stand with those that want to defend our freedoms. Too many are afraid of the protesters and their pathetic supporters. When you listen to the fools you get mob rule. You are correct on many levels and 1/8 of the population and the majority of the violent crime is fact. Rule of law needs to be supported so grow a pair and support America.
TCM "The Constitution Matters"!


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

GW, thanks for speaking the truth! Rick


----------



## Donel (Aug 17, 2019)

Don't forget to fly the Flag, especially this weekend. Celebrate the Forth of July. I suspect the Anti's will be out in full force.


----------



## wirenut (Dec 16, 2015)

Problem is the white race has allowed this to happen for years quietly and now we have had enough.
Blacks have always had their racist groups, black colleges, ***** college fund, black patrolmen organization,black television, little miss black pageants blm and the list is almost endless.
They consider themselves minorities no matter what the situation is and democrats have allowed this, because of their voter base.
Whites could never get the freebies they get.
If the whites would try this the protests and media would have a field day.
Time is now for equality for everyone, when they speak of people of color, white is a color.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Donel said:


> Don't forget to fly the Flag, especially this weekend. Celebrate the Forth of July. I suspect the Anti's will be out in full force.


Ours is up as of just now. Also a Betsy Ross model out back. If anyone complains about that one, too bad for them. They better not trespass in an effort to take it down.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I can't recall the last time I saw or heard of a white protest or riot, because a black individual killed a white individual.


----------



## mdi (Jan 11, 2020)

+1 about wirenut's post. I worked for the city of LA and there were "clubs and organizations" for every race EXCEPT white. I suggested a group for an "other race", but was threatened with a minimum of a "write up" up to termination. I made a suggestion, in jest for our holiday party menu (we could not advertise a "Christmas Party") and jokingly suggested baloney sandwiches on white bread, plain potato chips and milk (the shop is in East LA and a good portion of the employees were Hispanic). The area supervisor came to me and threatened me with "severe" punishment for my "racist" post. But as normal we had tamales, refried beans and rice for the meal. It just depends on who has the "political power" as to who is racist...


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

mdi said:


> +1 about wirenut's post. I worked for the city of LA and there were "clubs and organizations" for every race EXCEPT white. I suggested a group for an "other race", but was threatened with a minimum of a "write up" up to termination. I made a suggestion, in jest for our holiday party menu (we could not advertise a "Christmas Party") and jokingly suggested baloney sandwiches on white bread, plain potato chips and milk (the shop is in East LA and a good portion of the employees were Hispanic). The area supervisor came to me and threatened me with "severe" punishment for my "racist" post. But as normal we had tamales, refried beans and rice for the meal. It just depends on who has the "political power" as to who is racist...


Racism is a subjective classification. I have worked with plenty of African Americans over the years and some I consider good friends and very honorable people. I have also worked with others of both races who are nothing but people who exploit and take advantage of others. It is not a color issue, it is an attitude and integrity issue.


----------



## mdi (Jan 11, 2020)

I was color blind up until affirmative action cost me several jobs. I grew up in the ghetto of LA and had close friends of all races (an Hispanic co-worker said I was more Mexican than he was). The City of LA also had what was called "The Denison Letter" which provided for, in case of jobs, if a black man and a white man had equal qualifications for a position, it automatically went to the black person. All this was SOP all the time I was employed by the city, 1986-2010...


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

mdi said:


> I was color blind up until affirmative action cost me several jobs. I grew up in the ghetto of LA and had close friends of all races (an Hispanic co-worker said I was more Mexican than he was). The City of LA also had what was called "The Denison Letter" which provided for, in case of jobs, if a black man and a white man had equal qualifications for a position, it automatically went to the black person. All this was SOP all the time I was employed by the city, 1986-2010...


Affirmative action was flat out wrong in my opinion. Why should someone less qualified be given a job simply because of skin color? It is reverse discrimination.


----------



## yellowtr (Oct 28, 2016)

The race issue is just another wedge created by the government. Wealth, sex, education, job etc. Goes along with keeping the folks scared. Cold war, domino theory, global cooling, warming, climate change, war on terror, pandemic. Keep them scared and at each others throats.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

yellowtr said:


> The race issue is just another wedge created by the government. Wealth, sex, education, job etc. Goes along with keeping the folks scared. Cold war, domino theory, global cooling, warming, climate change, war on terror, pandemic. Keep them scared and at each others throats.


Yes, the reality is that even the wealthy Democrats who preach economic equality and free health care and basic minimum income only do that for window dressing. There is no one, other than perhaps a few of the Uber Rich, who wants to pay more taxes or give up their wealth and turn it over to someone else simply in the name of economic equality. The Wealthy Democrats are just much better at hiding that fact from the masses, and also at pointing the finger at the Wealthy Republicans for not doing it. Lying Hypocrites.


----------



## shootbrownelk (May 18, 2014)

Perhaps the disgruntled BLM members that are actually black would prefer to go back to the motherland of mud & straw huts in deepest Africa. They'd be treated much better there. No welfare though. Hmmmm.


----------



## Skolnick (Jan 8, 2017)

RK3369 said:


> Affirmative action was flat out wrong in my opinion. Why should someone less qualified be given a job simply because of skin color?.


Because of the soft bigotry of low expectations.

*The text of California Prop 209:*
Section 31 is added to Article I of the California Constitution as follows: 
_SEC. 31. (a) The state shall not discriminate against, or grant preferential treatment to, any individual or group on the basis of race, sex, color, ethnicity, or national origin in the operation of public employment...
_
U.C. Davis Law School Professor Vikram Amar said, "Proposition 209 runs afoul of the equal protection principles affirmed by the Supreme Court which is the law of the land."

Big Brother, 1984: War is Peace -- Freedom is Slavery -- Ignorance Is Strength
Liberal Addendum: Equality is discrimination


----------



## Skolnick (Jan 8, 2017)

yellowtr said:


> The race issue is just another wedge created by the government. Wealth, sex, education, job etc. Goes along with keeping the folks scared. Cold war, domino theory, global cooling, warming, climate change, war on terror, pandemic. Keep them scared and at each others throats.


H. L. Mencken, 1918: The whole aim of practical politics is to keep the populace alarmed (and hence clamorous to be led to safety) by menacing it with an endless series of hobgoblins, all of them imaginary.

H. L. Mencken again, 1956: The urge to save humanity is almost always a false front for the urge to rule.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

There’s your sign.......”almost always a false front for the urge to rule”.....Wake up and smell the coffee people.


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

RK3369 said:


> There's your sign......."almost always a false front for the urge to rule".....Wake up and smell the coffee people.


*The leaders of these groups promise a nation wide multi city attack to get what they want and threaten innocent Americans and their families. What more do you need as proof. It is past time to wake up. Politicians/Media that support these Marxist should be help accountable and anyone that supports the Constitution should wake up and stand up now before your rights are gone. Plain and simple a power struggle is in full swing and many are ignoring the warnings.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

shootbrownelk said:


> Perhaps the disgruntled BLM members that are actually black would prefer to go back to the motherland of mud & straw huts in deepest Africa. They'd be treated much better there. No welfare though. Hmmmm.


I'll donate towards the transportation , where do I sign up ? 
They could be Irish , German , Italian , black, Puerto Rican, any disgruntled HERD. get the hell out.


----------



## Dubar (Sep 8, 2019)

I wonder what the Native Americans think about all this??? Maybe we should all go back to where our ancestors came from and stop taking from other people.

How bout this...ALL LIVES MATTER. Treat everybody equally would be a good start.

We don't need special laws or rules, just need to enforce/stay true to what we have.

Hell, I bet if an alien ship landed on the White House lawn they would be treated better than we treat ourselves.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

I’ll go with all lives matter.... only problem is BLM doesn’t like to hear that. They think only Black Lives Matter. Talk about racism.....


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

Dubar said:


> I wonder what the Native Americans think about all this??? Maybe we should all go back to where our ancestors came from and stop taking from other people.
> How bout this...ALL LIVES MATTER. Treat everybody equally would be a good start.
> We don't need special laws or rules, just need to enforce/stay true to what we have.
> Hell, I bet if an alien ship landed on the White House lawn they would be treated better than we treat ourselves.


TCM "The Constitution Matters"! Agree we do not need to have more laws. WE all are protected under the system we have. Treat everyone with respect. They do not respect the laws we have now.
*We need to stop these leftist hate groups in their tracks. They are the racist ones. 
*Enforce the laws we have now. Uphold "The Constitution"! It is obvious these leftist groups have a agenda to destroy America. They keep calling everyone racist. They are the most racist of all. No matter what you give them they want more. They can not govern their own cities and states. They have had control for decades and still they are a mess. It is never their fault and they take no responsible actions on their own. They want to to take what you have and give it to the masses.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

This is what we get for 40 years of preaching and supporting lack of personal responsibility. Now nobody is at fault, everything is the fault of the racist system.


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

RK3369 said:


> This is what we get for 40 years of preaching and supporting lack of personal responsibility. Now nobody is at fault, everything is the fault of the racist system.


The system is the same for all of us. The freedom and right to better yourself is there for all of us. What system do they want to replace it with? They just want everything for free. That excuse of race is crap and they know it. Life is hard for everyone at times. If you want to better yourself do it. The race card is complete crap. Sure there are areas we can grow in but come on. What freaking excuse are they going to have when you provide every single need or want they have. They are just a bunch of violent lazy criminals and their supporters are clueless. The leftist proposed socialistic and communist system is a evil and failed society. America is a great country and if you loose the Constitution we all suffer at the hands of the power hungry elite. Never give up the rule of law, never disarm and always support freedom at all cost.
"The Second Amendment is timeless for our Founders grasped that self-defense is three-fold: every free individual must protect themselves against the evil will of the man, the mob and the state."
--- Tiffany Madison


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

RK3369 said:


> I'll go with all lives matter.... only problem is BLM doesn't like to hear that. They think only Black Lives Matter. Talk about racism.....


Glad you're not negotiating for gun control. I shouldn't criticize your choice.
I apologize it's your right to live in fear. It's very weak minded, you've bought into the whole media exploitation propaganda.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Hold your ground, stand up for your rights. 
Don't give away anything undeserved. 
Bleeding hearts are an issue. 
You're dealing with animals, the two legged kind


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

If my house or family was attacked or in danger, I'm not looking at skin color. 
And if that moment came , 
ALL LIVES MATTER would only be a concern for the undertaker, black , white, I don't care, 
We had a great leader who lead a nation at a young age of 34 ? 36 ? I can't remember. 
WE HOPE TO ALL BE JUDGED BY THE CONTENT OF OUR CHARACTOR. 
I'll invest in that type of thinking.


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

Someone sent this to me after after we talked about cleaning up our local "War Memorial To Veterans" again. They are requesting Stone Mountain get shutdown. To erase the past is not a good idea. If this report is true what do you do when they come armed in large numbers? Seems to be escalating or am I missing something? It came from MSN so take it for what it is.
https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/b...monument-in-georgia/vi-BB16mCNx?ocid=msedgntp


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

pic said:


> If my house or family was attacked or in danger, I'm not looking at skin color.
> And if that moment came ,
> ALL LIVES MATTER would only be a concern for the undertaker, black , white, I don't care,
> We had a great leader who lead a nation at a young age of 34 ? 36 ? I can't remember.
> ...


My support of all lives matter means none matters more or less than any other. You mistake my position for giving in. Someone comes through my door uninvited, it does not matter who or what color, they will be met with the appropriate level of force.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

My opinion about the value of my life verses the value of others lives is moot. When it is time, I will defend mine and argue the specifics later.

GW


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Even the "Native Americans" are from somewhere else: Asia, originally.

We should all go home, and leave the whole country to the giant sloths, mastodons, and smilodonts.
But then, they all don't get along particularly well, either.
.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

I fear this is the beginning of the end of this country. We have become too permissive in allowing people to express themselves. It is illegal to riot and burn and loot, yet we allow it with no consequences to the perpetrators all in the name of political correctness.
Who will be the judge of right and wrong in the future if law falls by the wayside in favor of popular opinion or the loudest voice? Law is eroding. Eventually the only law that will prevail is the law of the strongest. Even our President will stand up and makes speeches citing “this will not be allowed to happen”, and yet, it happens the next instant. No threat or promise or rule of any law seems to be enforced and as we have come to learn the past couple decades, there are no consequences for any actions anymore. Goodbye America. I grew up in a great country but you are aging and dying just like me, I fear.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

RK3369 said:


> I fear this is the beginning of the end of this country.* We have become too permissive is allowing people to express themselves.* It is illegal to riot and burn and loot, yet we allow it with no consequences to the perpetrators all in the name of political correctness.
> Who will be the judge of right and wrong in the future if law falls by the wayside in favor of popular opinion or the loudest voice? Law is eroding. Eventually the only law that will prevail is the law of the strongest.


Not we. I certainly did not vote for the swines that allowed this to happen. I'm guessing that nobody on this forum did either along with tens of millions of other Americans? But it's getting to the point where we are being outnumbered by those who live in America's largest cities and metro area's. And then there are those people who are just not interested in politics that may be on our side but never even bother to vote?

Most if not all of this is happening in cities, towns and states that the Democrats have had absolute power and control for decades. It's their core constituency that's causing all of these problems. Compounded by the millions of illegal invaders from third world countries that congregate in those shit holes. People who have absolutely no concept of the principles of which this country was originally founded or have any knowledge of our history. Including those of whom Vladimir Lenin called "useful idiots". Those spoiled brat kids who've gotten everything handed to them. They have no idea why they are even rioting other than having a good time busting up the place with no chance of ever being caught. It's one big free for all, a block party and summer of love as one of the mayors called it.

Indeed the great American experiment of a Constitutional Republic is beginning to come to an end. Every time there is a Democrat administration we take two steps further towards that goal. The Republicans? Maybe one step back and at the very least temporarily put off the inevitable.

I don't know what it's gonna' take to motivate people who believe as we do into the voting booth? So at least we'll have a chance to put an end to all of this shit. If what's going on now doesn't do it, I don't know what will? For Christ's sake the future of our republic is at stake.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I'm going to stay true to my pledge of not engaging in political banter. 

It's easier than I thought it would be.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

I will hold my nose and vote for Trump this November not because I think he is great, I don’t. He is far from an ideal President in my opinion. Regardless, he is far preferable to ANYONE the Democrats could put up to oppose him, and he at least represents some hope to retain the principles of a free economy and Capitalist system. If the Democrats are elected, we might as well invite the Chinese to come over, as they will own this country both economically and politically.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

paratrooper said:


> I'm going to stay true to my pledge of not engaging in political banter.
> 
> It's easier than I thought it would be.


Lmao, atta boy Paratrooper !!! Lol


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

RK3369 said:


> I will hold my nose and vote for Trump this November not because I think he is great, I don't. He is far from an ideal President in my opinion. Regardless, he is far preferable to ANYONE the Democrats could put up to oppose him, and he at least represents some hope to retain the principles of a free economy and Capitalist system. If the Democrats are elected, we might as well invite the Chinese to come over, as they will own this country both economically and politically.


I'm gonna bet 20$ you voted for Obama Twice. Many whites, blacks, latinos, were taken by his speaking skills.


----------



## Jeb Stuart (Jan 19, 2020)

I highly recommend this Website!!!!!!!!!!!!

https://www.amren.com/blog/2020/06/abolishing-1492/

Please view all of these. Listed in order. You will not see or here this on CNN for sure.
Start with How did we get into this.

*https://www.bitchute.com/video/SI8SPr7rEZ9F/*

*https://www.bitchute.com/channel/5Q4sa6rObtGx/*


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

pic said:


> I'm gonna bet 20$ you voted for Obama Twice. Many whites, blacks, latinos, were taken by his speaking skills.


Not only that but the media went ape shit over him and treated him as the second coming of Christ. Oprah Winfrey called him: "The One". They were absolutely mesmerized by that swine along with his wife and still are. Yet they are quick to denigrate Trump supporters as members of a cult? Such f'n hypocrites.

I always considered Obama to be a racist demagogue right along with the likes of Al Sharpton, and Louis Farrakhan. My opinion of him was confirmed when he attended the church of "God damn America" Jeremiah Wright and listened attentively to his sermons. Wright even married them.

I uh, don't uh, know uh, whether he uh, had uh, good uh, speaking uh, skills uh, or not? No matter what came out of his mouth the media was going to praise him for it 24/7.

People can say what they want about Trump. But one thing's for sure, he loves and is proud of this country. He's an America first president and it's biggest cheerleader. He doesn't take any crap and gives it right back. I think that's what endears him to so many? The mainstream media absolutely hates his f'n guts with a passion the likes of which I'd never seen during my lifetime. They have a Leftist agenda that is detrimental to our Constitutional Republic. They are the propaganda wing and mouthpiece for the Democrat Party. That alone for me is reason to enthusiastically vote for Trump this time around.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Jeb Stuart said:


> I highly recommend this Website!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> https://www.amren.com/blog/2020/06/abolishing-1492/
> 
> ...


I couldn't open up the video's but went to the website. There wasn't too many riots in Camden NJ. That's because there really is nothing for them to burn down or loot. It already resembles Dresden after the winter of 1945. Just look up Camden NJ on line. A fine example of what a Democrat run city has become.


----------



## Jeb Stuart (Jan 19, 2020)

desertman said:


> I couldn't open up the video's but went to the website. There wasn't too many riots in Camden NJ. That's because there really is nothing for them to burn down or loot. It already resembles Dresden after the winter of 1945. Just look up Camden NJ on line. A fine example of what a Democrat run city has become.


Look at all the articles and some of the books. The video's are great, I try again.


----------



## Jeb Stuart (Jan 19, 2020)

The Documentary by De Sousa was awesome. A must view for all. Look at how true it is now.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I saw a video *on the news* about a black militia road block in Georgia.
A black guy with an AR is questioning a guy who his road block had stopped. Find it, watch it and let me know how you react.

GW


----------



## Jeb Stuart (Jan 19, 2020)

We stand Tall, We sand Proud, and we only kneel to Almighty God!


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

Armed groups stopping cars asking for id's and money. Attacking homes. All this is out of control.
https://www.theblaze.com/news/protesters-fireworks-tennessee-district-attorney?utm_source=theblaze-dailyAM&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Daily-Newsletter__AM 2020-07-07&utm_term=TheBlaze Daily AM - last 270 days
Armed militia.
https://redirect.viglink.com/?forma...monument-in-georgia/vi-BB16mCNx?ocid=msedgntp


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

Goldwing said:


> I saw a video *on the news* about a black militia road block in Georgia.
> A black guy with an AR is questioning a guy who his road block had stopped. Find it, watch it and let me know how you react.
> GW


*I went and found more than I can log here. Too many lines being crossed here. The media does not show any of them. It makes me very angry that we allow this to happen. I watched first hand last weekend(Delaware OH) a group of protesters that stopped a older couple and banged of their car and screamed at them. You notice they only attack people in mobs that can not fight back. Armed militia post #45 stopping white people demanding reparations. This will not go away. These flashpoints will someday spark a reaction and puts all of us in danger. How would you react to being mobbed? Some Americans are not afraid to fight back to save their family. Thanks to your local politicians, Hollywood and the media for helping escalating unrest. You are blind if you think this is going away!


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Thugs, gangs, lawlessness.
Democrats, black lives matter are digging themselves into a hole.

I say it will eventually come to a close as the alligator continues to be fed

Nobody will support that kind of behavior or lawlessness in the long wrong.
Dems are supporting, feeding the crocodile

Let it stretch out a little longer, the Democrats hole or pit isn't deep enough yet, in this matter, (we all know there's many other issues) lol

The Dems are professionals when getting out of trouble. Keep it up you great democrat leaders, lol haha,

Winston Churchill, had a saying during the Second World War


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

pic said:


> I'm gonna bet 20$ you voted for Obama Twice. Many whites, blacks, latinos, were taken by his speaking skills.


Did you? Yes, he fooled me, right up until he started talking about how Trayvon Martin could have been his son. Then I knew he was just another racist. Not a representative of America, but a representative of Black America. Imo he pushed race relations backwards, especially in his second term.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Goldwing said:


> I saw a video *on the news* about a black militia road block in Georgia.
> A black guy with an AR is questioning a guy who his road block had stopped. Find it, watch it and let me know how you react.
> 
> GW


Unless he was law enforcement, he has no right to stop traffic on a road here. I would not stop for such an affront.


----------



## Usafammo3 (Jun 8, 2020)

Back to the original post, of course all lives matter! The #BLM movement has nothing to do with helping black people. It is a radical Marxist group whose only purpose is to wreak havoc and cause as much damage to OUR(black, white, red,yellow,brown)country as possible. This is just the latest attempt to force Marxist idealogy on a population by tricking the "oppressed" to bear the burden of being the foot soldiers and getting nothing for their sacrifice. Marxism offers no benefits to the general population. Look at what history has taught us- U.S.S.R., China, etc. Marxism always fail, the only variable is how much regular people suffer and how many MILLIONS of innocent people die. I just put a Thin Blue Line American flag on the front of my house and I dare anyone to touch it! My wife asked me if it was a good idea with everything going on and my reply was that because of everything going on, it was imperative to show our support for not only our country and its values but also the men and women who risk their life working long hours while being underpaid, underfunded, and demonized. God bless all of you LEOs and GOD BLESS AMERICA! We will get through this and those responsible will be held accountable.


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

Post #50 is spot on. 100% Agree. Thanks for post.
Thanks to the lies of the politicians, Hollywood and the media most citizens have been fed a total fabrication designed to destroy our Constitution. I too hope and pray those who are pushing for this destruction are held accountable. I hope we get through this because it has escalated and people do not see how bad it has become.


----------



## Usafammo3 (Jun 8, 2020)

I allowed myself to be angry and resentful for a while. Then I took a step back and realized that I was allowing the media to influence me and plant the seed of hatred in my heart. I also realized that our country has been through tough times before and through perseverance, faith, and solid morals we have made it. 99% of us aren't racists and still get along fine with everyone. The media (right and left) doesn't focus on that because it doesn't sell advertisements. We will get through this because we must. If we don't, that means America is not what I thought it was. All that being said, just because I'm hoping for/betting on good winning, I'm ready/prepared to stand up and defend the constitution if need be. My oath didn't end when I was discharged. It's for life!


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Usafammo3 said:


> *I allowed myself to be angry and resentful for a while.* Then I took a step back and realized that I was allowing the media to influence me and plant the seed of hatred in my heart. I also realized that our country has been through tough times before and through perseverance, faith, and solid morals we have made it. 99% of us aren't racists and still get along fine with everyone. The media (right and left) doesn't focus on that because it doesn't sell advertisements. We will get through this because we must. If we don't, that means America is not what I thought it was. All that being said, just because I'm hoping for/betting on good winning, I'm ready/prepared to stand up and defend the constitution if need be. My oath didn't end when I was discharged. It's for life!


Myself, I can't help but being angry and resentful of what this country is becoming. It's not a matter of if, but when? The rioting, looting, destruction of both private and public property all with the blessing of the Democrat Party and their co-conspirators, in the mainstream media, have confirmed this. We're surrendering to the anarchist's demands. Once we give them what they want they'll only come back for more.

They wish to erase our history and everything this country was originally founded on. Once that's gone we're done as a nation. By then it will be too late and there won't be a f'n thing that we can do about it.


----------



## Usafammo3 (Jun 8, 2020)

Those things still make me angry and never stopped. I was allowing those things to make me so angry(nonstop) that I was losing the ability to think rationally and that's not how to win. Rational thinking and reasoning, planning and execution are always good. Blind rage tends to end badly. I understand what you're saying and I'm with you 100% but we can't be so angry that we lose our ability to think and see enemies around every corner. Besides, if it comes down to a street fight for the soul of this country, who would win? The politically correct anti gun lefties or the red blooded God fearing MEN who have been around guns their whole life and for the most part served in the military? Do you think the top brass will side with the left and put down citizens who are fighting for the constitution? I like to think the answer is no.


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

This pot is going to boil over. The radical groups, BLM and Antifa are going to bring violence to a head which may turn into a massacre. I've never seen the country in such a mess and I'm talking the 60's and 70's included. Race relations are at an all time low because the politicians are afraid to act for the good of the country. Too afraid of being labeled.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

RK3369 said:


> Unless he was law enforcement, he has no right to stop traffic on a road here.


My wife and I talked about seeing an illegal road block and agree that a prudent move would be to grab the four wheel drive selector and find an alternate route. Observing through a high quality optic at 500 yards would be a close second for me.

GW


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

RK3369 said:


> Did you? Yes, he fooled me, right up until he started talking about how Trayvon Martin could have been his son. Then I knew he was just another racist. Not a representative of America, but a representative of Black America. Imo he pushed race relations backwards, especially in his second term.


You didn't vote any different then many Americans voted. Whites, blacks woman included ( illegals is another conversation )
I didn't realize while we were looking the other way Obama was appointing judges in the highest courts,, who's views went beyond our many values we hold sacred. Progressive, liberal, ANTI American values.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Goldwing said:


> My wife and I talked about seeing an illegal road block and agree that a prudent move would be to grab the four wheel drive selector and find an alternate route. Observing through a high quality optic at 500 yards would be a close second for me.
> 
> GW


We won't discuss what the optic is attached to. Lol. Very good, it may be a necessary action pretty soon.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Caught Gay Don Lemon from CNN talking to a black man Terry crews
Is DON LEMON out of his mind. Watch the five, very good points. 
Juan is a dummy, Jesse Watters puts things in perspective, along with gutfeld
This is good stuff, this stuff creates the supporting groundswell for a couple reasons


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

pic said:


> We won't discuss what the optic is attached to.


You mean a sunshade and lens covers? Maybe a tripod?

GW


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

People are idiots. This will require being armed when leaving home. I always am and now am carrying extra mags.


----------



## Usafammo3 (Jun 8, 2020)

I think ALL of this is coming from China. The manipulation of social media, BLM, funding the left wing extremists/left wing media, and more-so much more. While all this has been going on China has gotten more aggressive with Taiwan and Hong Kong. They have gotten more aggressive with our ships in the South China sea also. It's gotten so bad that Australia has just announced they are spending 270 billion on defense to stop China. Not to mention this virus came from China. They knew about it and purposely downplayed it and misled us. It is easier to defeat am enemy who is divided and that's exactly what they've done. How long before we open our eyes, come together and fight the real enemy? We have been infiltrated and manipulated. When we ALL wake up and see the truth? Will it be in time?


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

I fear they have successfully turned various groups of Americans against each other. If you look at what you are saying about Hong Kong, they are completely taking away any rights in Hong Kong right now because they know the rest of the world has no appetite or ability to respond. Democracy in Hong Kong is now a thing of the past. I think Taiwan will be their next target. If we doNt get this country straightened out and moving together again, we won’t do anything to stop them taking over Taiwan either. Right now, all politicians in this country are scared to do anything.


----------



## Jeb Stuart (Jan 19, 2020)

CNN choose Lemon for Interviews with guess that they know will not fit their agenda. It is to talk over them and interrupt them. It is obvious to the audience but then again they are sheep anyway so do not care.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

RK3369 said:


> People are idiots. This will require being armed when leaving home. I always am and now am carrying extra mags.


Specificity helps make a point, might want to keep your hand close to your vest when referring to things that infer intent.

GW


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

In the don lemon interview with the black leader, the black leader wants The BLM MOVEMENT to address blacks killing blacks.

Don lemon he CNN anchor talks over the issue of blacks killing blacks.
Don lemon said that's a different issue. The CNN ANCHOR is pushing the narrative that BLM is about police brutality.

The reasoning ,,,the Democrat leaders are mostly in charge of the black killing blacks cities


----------



## Usafammo3 (Jun 8, 2020)

RK3369 said:


> I fear they have successfully turned various groups of Americans against each other. If you look at what you are saying about Hong Kong, they are completely taking away any rights in Hong Kong right now because they know the rest of the world has no appetite or ability to respond. Democracy in Hong Kong is now a thing of the past. I think Taiwan will be their next target. If we doNt get this country straightened out and moving together again, we won't do anything to stop them taking over Taiwan either. Right now, all politicians in this country are scared to do anything.


If you look at history in general(including political climate) you'll notice it acts like a pendulum swinging back and forth. The amount of one swing is proportional the swing it is returning from in the other direction. There should be a big swing coming. I'm praying for it..and waiting.


----------



## Usafammo3 (Jun 8, 2020)

That won't help Taiwan but if that's what it takes to make us wake up...I firmly believe in putting America and Americans first. I don't mean people who happen to be within our borders but hate our guts. I mean Americans!!! Anybody that doesn't like that statement should go for a swim in the ocean. I have a cinder block they can take with them.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

The cities that have a "problem" with the police seem to all have a problem with their Mayor, Governor, and their representatives at the federal level. The constituents continue to vote for those who promise big, deliver little, and along with the corrupt lefty media, lie like hell about being accountable for their actions.

GW


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

As always, these type of threads eventually degrade into fertilizer or "shit" and I think that at 69 posts, this one is going to ferment soon.
If the MODS see fit, as the OP, I am fine with shutting this one down.

GW


----------



## Usafammo3 (Jun 8, 2020)

Goldwing said:


> The cities that have a "problem" with the police seem to all have a problem with their Mayor, Governor, and their representatives at the federal level. The constituents continue to vote for those who promise big, deliver little, and along with the corrupt lefty media, lie like hell about being accountable for their actions.
> 
> GW





Goldwing said:


> The cities that have a "problem" with the police seem to all have a problem with their Mayor, Governor, and their representatives at the federal level. The constituents continue to vote for those who promise big, deliver little, and along with the corrupt lefty media, lie like hell about being accountable for their actions.
> 
> GW


People not wanting to be held accountable for their actions seems to be a growing trend. There are always people like that but this is getting ridiculous.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Usafammo3 said:


> People not wanting to be held accountable for their actions seems to be a growing trend. There are always people like that but this is getting ridiculous.


Society has been preaching it for 50 years. Why is anyone surprised?


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Goldwing said:


> As always, these type of threads eventually degrade into fertilizer or "shit" and I think that at 69 posts, this one is going to ferment soon.
> If the MODS see fit, as the OP, I am fine with shutting this one down.
> 
> GW


As the OP you can't delete the thread, I don't think.
As participants we have rights also , hahaha,


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Goldwing said:


> As always, these type of threads eventually degrade into fertilizer or "shit" and I think that at 69 posts, this one is going to ferment soon.
> If the MODS see fit, as the OP, I am fine with shutting this one down.
> 
> GW


You wanna go golfing?, i have a few golfing (tips)
Thoughts to think about to improve your swing.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

I'm betting horses online, any horse gamblers out there.
I canrefer you, We'll both get an extra 25$, lol.
Couple bucks here n there to kill the time.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Jeb Stuart said:


> CNN choose Lemon for Interviews with guess that they know will not fit their agenda.


Don Lemon could step off a curb while staring at his phone and make my day.

GW


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Inner-net forum member lives matter.


----------



## joepeat (Jul 8, 2015)

To me BLM will always refer to what it was originally meant to be: _Bureau of Land management_. I live in Nevada where the BLM owns an awful lot of land.


----------



## Jeb Stuart (Jan 19, 2020)




----------



## Jeb Stuart (Jan 19, 2020)




----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Jeb Stuart said:


>


If you want to make sure they never return, bring out some rakes and some lawn trash bags as well.......you know......for the clippings.


----------



## Jeb Stuart (Jan 19, 2020)

paratrooper said:


> If you want to make sure they never return, bring out some rakes and some lawn trash bags as well.......you know......for the clippings.


What do you mean "to make sure they never return? I like the target practice. Ya gotta be fast. They bolt like cockroaches when the lights are turned on at the first sound of gunfire.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Jeb Stuart said:


> What do you mean "to make sure they never return? I like the target practice. Ya gotta be fast. They bolt like cockroaches when the lights are turned on at the first sound of gunfire.


The sound of gun fire will annoy your neighbors, and the police will likely respond as well. And, you could possibly be charged with brandishing / threatening.

As far as I know, there's no laws against suggesting that someone do yard work.


----------



## Jeb Stuart (Jan 19, 2020)

How about this. Tell them to stop tearing down our monuments, our heritage, to stop looting, burning, crapping on our flag, endangering the lives of our Police, Firefighters, Emt's, forcing road blocks on interstates, trespassing, threatening to burn down the system, shooting themselves like crazy. I could go on and on and on. Sick of it! Millions of us are sick of it.
How about this. Just get off your GD knee's and show 1 ounce of respect for the Flag that represents Veterans, and freedom. If they do not like this country the get the hell out!


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

In all of my years, I never thought I'd see this country of ours sink to the level that it has.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

paratrooper said:


> In all of my years, I never thought I'd see this country of ours sink to the level that it has.


Yeah, but you can always go to Belgium. (See your own avatar.)
But be careful: It's so small that if you parachute in, you might miss it and land in Luxembourg.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Keep it going, love the rioting, looting. 

It's a hell of a strategy the DEMS came up with. Loving it. 

DEMOCRATS are even shaking their heads,,you mean it's not a partisan plan?


----------



## Jeb Stuart (Jan 19, 2020)

War Zones


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Yeah, but you can always go to Belgium. (See your own avatar.)
> But be careful: It's so small that if you parachute in, you might miss it and land in Luxembourg.


We went to Luxembourg. Spent a full day there. Saw what we could, during the time we had. It was well worth it.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

paratrooper said:


> The sound of gun fire will annoy your neighbors, and the police will likely respond as well. And, you could possibly be charged with brandishing / threatening.
> 
> As far as I know, there's no laws against suggesting that someone do yard work.


We don't have anymore police, mr democrat


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

Jeb Stuart said:


> How about this. Tell them to stop tearing down our monuments, our heritage, to stop looting, burning, crapping on our flag, endangering the lives of our Police, Firefighters, Emt's, forcing road blocks on interstates, trespassing, threatening to burn down the system, shooting themselves like crazy. I could go on and on and on. Sick of it! Millions of us are sick of it.
> How about this. Just get off your GD knee's and show 1 ounce of respect for the Flag that represents Veterans, and freedom. If they do not like this country the get the hell out!


*This! I have cleaned our local monuments to War Veterans several times. I am done now. I have lost family members very close to me just for this scum to have the right deface our history. LE tells us that if we keep cleaning up the memorials to our sons that they will continue to destroy them. Things may change soon. Enough is enough. Our Constitution is being attacked.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

pic said:


> We don't have anymore police, mr democrat


Don't know where you live, but we still have police here, as well as law & order.


----------



## Jeb Stuart (Jan 19, 2020)

When a movie becomes a Reality!


----------



## Usafammo3 (Jun 8, 2020)

Usafammo3 said:


> I think ALL of this is coming from China. The manipulation of social media, BLM, funding the left wing extremists/left wing media, and more-so much more. While all this has been going on China has gotten more aggressive with Taiwan and Hong Kong. They have gotten more aggressive with our ships in the South China sea also. It's gotten so bad that Australia has just announced they are spending 270 billion on defense to stop China. Not to mention this virus came from China. They knew about it and purposely downplayed it and misled us. It is easier to defeat am enemy who is divided and that's exactly what they've done. How long before we open our eyes, come together and fight the real enemy? We have been infiltrated and manipulated. When we ALL wake up and see the truth? Will it be in time?


Judging from what I'm seeing today(July22nd), we have started to wake up and fight the real enemy...finally. If they are going to support the destruction of America, they can close up ALL their embassies- they need us alot more than we need their junk. I buy American whenever I can-even If it costs more. Go back to China and take your friends with you!!


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

Yeah! And I never liked your Moo Goo Gaipan either!


----------



## Slowalkintexan (Feb 6, 2007)

You mean you actually attempt to eat Chinese food??


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Not a fan of Chinese food, ever. Never had any of any kind of type. I did try a fortune cookie once though when I was a kid.

It sucked!


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Today the lefty media focused on the clothing worn by the federal cops that went after the Antifa arsonist shitheads. 
I guess they needed black hoodies to blend in with the two bit skunks that deserve deportation to a place where the governments are not so tolerant of their bullshit.

GW


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

The media is going out of their way to push their leftist/Marxist agenda. The Feds do need to clamp down on these terrorists. I seen the reports today that claim the Feds are attacking innocent protestors and arresting them with no charges and holding them without due process. That is false and all the networks are claiming the same thing. Of all things they reported on is how the Feds are dressing to go under cover to arrest arsonist! I agree it is time to send them packing and stop the burning down of our cities. The scum politicians need to be held accountable!


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

You are no longer a protester or a demonstrator when you damage property, and threaten or injure others.

You have transitioned into a criminal.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

The protesters and demonstrators are complicit with the criminals by cooperating and giving them cover while they stage their attacks.
Time for some good old water cannons and zip tie hand cuffs by the hundreds. These skunks get to go home after their tantrums. Let them sit in a cage for a while.

GW


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Goldwing said:


> The protesters and demonstrators are complicit with the criminals by cooperating and giving them cover while they stage their attacks.
> *Time for some good old water cannons and zip tie hand cuffs by the hundreds.* These skunks get to go home after their tantrums. Let them sit in a cage for a while.
> 
> GW


Now you're talking' my kinda' language! I'd love to see them get knocked on their friggin' asses. Buncha' spoiled little pukes.


----------



## wirenut (Dec 16, 2015)




----------



## Jeb Stuart (Jan 19, 2020)




----------



## Pistol Pete (Jan 8, 2010)

White folks can not be discriminated against, white lives do not matter. It's a fact according to the left.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Pistol Pete said:


> White folks can not be discriminated against, white lives do not matter. It's a fact according to the left.


That's right! I am going to petition that Minnesota football team to avoid kneeling or change their name. Real Vikings conquered most of Europe and only bowed down to their creator.

GW


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

wirenut said:


> View attachment 18801












GW


----------



## Jeb Stuart (Jan 19, 2020)

Biden say's he will give 70 billion dollars to Black Colleges, and a 15,000 tax credit to new Black homeowners. How racist can you get? Talk about discrimination!
I knew that Kamalaya was going to be the VP Biden pick when Black Lives Founder members endorsed her. Biden did not pick the VP, BLM told him which piece of crap they give him.


----------

